# Seashell Collection



## Tony Britton (Apr 24, 2017)

One of my very favorite "tabletop photography" projects involves the use of black foam core board, which can be purchased at an art supply store or online. This type of project celebrates the interplay of light and shadow and my seashell collection looks especially nice against the black background. Some of the seashells have been professionally polished or cut. I hope you'll enjoy these beautiful seashells.

1.





2. additional use of mirror, of course!




3.




4.




5.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 24, 2017)

They are truly beautiful Tony.  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice indeed, good idea about the black board.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2017)

Beautiful photos. I had a few of those cut and polished shells, specifically in the 2nd photo, the ones on either ends I bought on Catalina Island, and also both of the same nautilus. I gave them away so it is nice to see them again, here.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 24, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> They are truly beautiful Tony.  Thanks for the photos.


Thank you very much, Nancy.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 24, 2017)

Hamish said:


> Very nice indeed, good idea about the black board.


Thanks very much!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 24, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Beautiful photos. I had a few of those cut and polished shells, specifically in the 2nd photo, the ones on either ends I bought on Catalina Island, and also both of the same nautilus. I gave them away so it is nice to see them again, here.


Thank you very much.They really are quite beautiful seashells.

Tony


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2017)

Beautiful Tony, I love the sea and seashells.  Your photos are so nice with the lighting and the dark background.  Last time we vacationed on the Oregon Coast we went to a gift shop and brought some nice seashells back for our neighbor's little girl, she absolutely loved them.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's a few more I hope you'll enjoy.

1.




2. illuminated 




3.




4. "Eye in the Sky"




5.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2017)

Love them!  The second one seems to have the light from within!


----------

